# [Emerge] Petite question sur l'option -e

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

J'ai bien lu le manuel et je sais que emerge -e permet de recompiler la totalité des packages. J'ai voulu faite un emerge -e @world et la il m'a indiqué que il allait installer aussi deux nouveaux packages que je n'ai pas si je fais un emerge -NuaD @world. Est-ce normal ? Si oui pourquoi l'option -e prend les nouveaux packages en plus alors qu'elle est sensée recompiler l'arbre en entier soit les packages déjà présents uniquement ?

D'avance merci

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

Est-ce que cette option d'emerge intégrerait l'option --with-bdeps y ?

----------

## bouriquo

Il est vrai que ca prend en considération  les dépendances. Mais dans mon cas il ne s'agissait pas de dépendances, ca m'a installé gpm en fait ...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Euh.. je n'ai plus trop suivi portage-2.2 mais

Il n'ya pas une différence entre @world et @system ?  il me semblait que @system n'était plus forcément intègré à @world.... 

essais un emerge -uDvaN @system (d'autant plus que gpm vient de sys-libs...)

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Bah en fait c'est justement parce que j'ai eu cette différence avec un emerge -NuaD que je me suis posé la question. Avec le -NuaD il me mettait à jour deux ou trois packages et peut être 3 autres en reinstall ( je n'ai malheureusement plus la liste puisque entre temps j'ai fait un emerge -e pour voir ) alors que justement avec le emerge -e j'avais non seulement l'arbre entier de recompilé plus deux packages donc gpm qui pour emerge étaiemt nouveaux ...

D'où ma question comment cela se fait que emerge -e me ramene des packages  nouveaux.

----------

